# What could the possibilities be?



## 85300zx (Apr 21, 2004)

Got this black slimy goo covering some of the components on the passenger side of the vehicle. Most of us refer to it as oil. The starter is covered in it and it appears to be covering most of the right side of the block. Just below the valve covers appears to be clean and I can not see well from above until I get some pieces removed. Is there any side or part that Nissan 300's like to leak from?
Thanks
MT


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

85300zx said:


> Got this black slimy goo covering some of the components on the passenger side of the vehicle. Most of us refer to it as oil. The starter is covered in it and it appears to be covering most of the right side of the block. Just below the valve covers appears to be clean and I can not see well from above until I get some pieces removed. Is there any side or part that Nissan 300's like to leak from?
> Thanks
> MT


Might be the back of the valve cover gasket. Could also be leaking out the front cover and be streaming sideways down the block side , airflow would cause that to happen. See how the front of your oil pan and block right around the crank pulley looks. Do you notice any significant oil loss from the dipstick reading?


----------



## 85300zx (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reply
No significant loss in oil. The oil is really clear on the stick. I am going to pull off the plastic shroud that covers the underside as I am seeing some dripage from the shroud. I will try and get some decent pics and post them.
MT


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

85300zx said:


> Thanks for the reply
> No significant loss in oil. The oil is really clear on the stick. I am going to pull off the plastic shroud that covers the underside as I am seeing some dripage from the shroud. I will try and get some decent pics and post them.
> MT



The only thing right about in that location is the front crankshaft seal. Unless your rack is leaking , but I think the rack is behind the shroud , under the oil pan. A small amount of leaking oil will atract huge amounts of dust and dirt and turn to goo over time , this has probably been going on for a while. That amount of dirt also holds heat inside the engine , overworking the cooling system , so cleaning it off should be a high priority. It will also shorten your starter life.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

mine is the same way


----------



## 85300zx (Apr 21, 2004)

I will get on that ASAP. Once clean, it should be easier to track down the source.


----------

